# Stream on iPad Pro is ONLY zoomed



## Craigamuir (Apr 9, 2013)

When I play 16x9 content, the image zooms to 4x3 and I do not see a control to unzoom it. Much of the 16x9 content, like the CCs, is contained in the invisible left and right wings. How do you get an iPad Pro to "letterbox" a 16x9 stream?


----------



## rallykeeper (Oct 30, 2009)

Craigamuir said:


> When I play 16x9 content, the image zooms to 4x3 and I do not see a control to unzoom it. Much of the 16x9 content, like the CCs, is contained in the invisible left and right wings. How do you get an iPad Pro to "letterbox" a 16x9 stream?


Same issue for me. I just came to the forums looking for a solution.

I'm guessing it's a bug in the App. I asked the same question at TiVo support.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you try double tapping the video? That changes zoom setting on my iPad Air 2. (as it does on most iPad videos)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Double-tap works on the iPad Pro.


----------

